# TheKOkid's Lawn Journal



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Stating this with hopes by end of season next year I will have a yard full of Bermuda and not half full of weeds!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Beautiful home! Love the porch.


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Bought and used my first reel mower. Learned a lot on my first run but it was fun. The mower was a little cheap because the guy made his own mods and didn't maintenance it this year, but it's a good starter reel for me. Also, I was trying to beat the smallest rain coming in but it made it hard to go back and bag the clippings with my old push mower. I wish I had been prepared to bathe in mulch! Now just waiting on the pre-e to come in and I'll spray it all.


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

2nd time using the reel mower. I stepped down a notch but feel like I'm killing my yard just by the look of it. Hopefully it's just not used to the short cut. 1st close-up is the front where I used the reel. 2nd close up is the back where dogs are and I use a riding mower.


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Soil test results are in. Guess I need to put sone DAP down ASAP.


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Later in the season, lots of fertilizer, and fairly consistent reel mowing and it's looking better! Needs leveled to reduce scalps and my reel blades aren't looking too good so hopefully early next season I can do some things to take it to the next level.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

that's looking pretty sharp! what fertilizers did you go with?


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

jasonbraswell said:


> that's looking pretty sharp! what fertilizers did you go with?


I originally used some of the winterizer fertilizer from Lowe's for a few months because I got it super cheap. Think it was 35-0-18. Then I went to Eckroat Seed and they sold me on one with something like 28-18-10 that had a bunch of other nutrients, including Iron. I need to write this stuff down so I remember better!


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Put Pre-E down last night. Used generic Barricade and did max app (if not more) where I don't have any Bermuda growing. Used a janky rig my neighbor borrowed, but so we'll see soon if it did the job.


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Put down more pre-e a couple days ago, and like the genius that I am, I applied too much. Going to keep a log of what I do to attempt to have a decent lawn this year.


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

A little early I suppose but I "scalped" as low as the McClane would go. Realized the blades are in a bad state and not cutting paper when it's folded over, just slides right past until about 8 folds then it just jams, so I scalped today before I take them in for a grinding/servicing.


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Added a homemade roller to the mower today (ok, a friend with tools and wisdom on cutting and welding metal did it as I kept him company). Used a conveyer roller. Did a few test passes and I'm happy with the result. Much better than casters.


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Gave it a double cut yesterday and put down some leftover fertilizer from last year. Not seeing stripes like I would think I should be getting but I'm sure someone here knows why. Also sprayed glypho all around the unsodded parts of the yard to kill weeds and prep for sod in a couple weeks. Bringing in 14k sq ft.


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Got a new sun joe verticutter and dethatcher yesterday. Couldn't wait so I almost died in the heat trying to get it all cleaned up! Didn't clean up as good as I could. Also put down some N and watered smog see how the lawn responds.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Really curious what it does after the verticut


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Been at it pretty hard over the last week and a half to get ready for sod, which delivered today!! Put in irrigation and leveled as best I could.


----------



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

The new sod has come along nicely and is almost caught up to the existing lawn. Pictures aren't the greatest, didn't get to finish tonight, but I am happy with how everything is progressing. Excited to get to push it hard next season.


----------

